

ARM awarded EE Times Company of the Year - wlievens
http://www.arm.com/about/newsroom/arm-wins-ee-times-ace-award-for-company-of-the-year.php
I'm pretty struck by the irony of them getting the award for <i>staff development and retention</i> after making several of their European sites (including where I worked) redundant last yaer.
======
wlievens
I'm struck by the irony of them getting the award for _staff development and
retention_ after making several of their European sites (including where I
worked) redundant last yaer.

